# Black Bass Bonanza !!



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Decided to take a change of pace trip this morning and go after the black bass and they didn't disappoint. Started out throwing topwaters, switched to a chatter bait and finished the day off with Senkos. The best producer for both myself and my brother in law was the Chatterbait. Here are just a few of the pics !! Great day on the water.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG Billy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Heck of a day. Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow. Great job on the fish. They're beautiful. Is this on Lake Livingston?


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Hell of a trip! What type/brand chatterbaits do you like? Only fish for Lmb occasionally, but have a good creek I'm wantin to spend some time on. Again great day on the water!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Trapper John, I was throwing a Chatter bait I picked up at Bass Pro Shops. Chartreuse/White, they have more vibration than anything I've ever thrown. Absolutely love them around wood. Can't wait to throw it in the creeks around the house.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It is a ZMan original chatterbait.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Great catch! Beautiful fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks like Houston county, how was the water?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great fishing, it looks like some real fun from the size of those pictured. When I did fish for LMB fall was my favorite time of year. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Love those chatterbaits, looks like that was what they were dialed in on. Think it triggers a reaction bite every time. Especially now with the shad about to move, big ones are feeding.


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Thanks a bunch Whsalum! Ordered some today


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

jda004 said:


> Looks like Houston county, how was the water?


Water is in good shape but about 3' low, lots of boat houses now that aren't fishable.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> Great fishing, it looks like some real fun from the size of those pictured. When I did fish for LMB fall was my favorite time of year. Thanks for sharing.


Looking back at some old log books for October , the entry for October just said " fish as much as possible" LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Great fishing, it looks like some real fun from the size of those pictured. When I did fish for LMB fall was my favorite time of year. Thanks for sharing.





whsalum said:


> Looking back at some old log books for October , the entry for October just said " fish as much as possible" LOL


I haven't fished for LMB in a long time, but it does seem that fall and a small black "lunkerlure" got the adrenaline going.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

What lake did you fish


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

bigdaddy67 said:


> What lake did you fish


 These were caught on Houston County .


----------



## hd_gresham (Aug 20, 2015)

Darn, I live in Houston County. It looks like I need to stop driving and start fishing locally more. LOL


----------

